# Blue Funnel - Michael Jones



## ts2123 (Jan 2, 2009)

My father-in-law Michael Jones sailed with the Blue Funnel line from 1948 (Clytoneus, Autolycus, etc). He has been based in Hong Kong since 1958. Unfortunately, my mother-in-law passed away two weeks ago. Seeing this fantastic site, I thought I would try to get him to start getting online and in contact with any old friends from his time at sea. Many thanks.


----------

